# Kindle PW icons not responding and randomly changing font size!



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Just the other night my Kindle Paperwhite has started really, really acting up. It's been fine ever since the day I bought it up until last night. When I touch the screen to go to the next page, nothing happens at first, and then a font size box pops up - just a box with the A's in different sizes for the text, not the full one that includes margin and font type, so that comes up and it changes the size font for me and then the box goes away. And I have to try repeatedly to turn the page…all the meanwhile, that font size box keeps popping up. 

And when I press the top of the screen to bring up the home/back/search and so on icons, nothing comes up until like the 6th time I touch the screen. I press the search button repeatedly and it takes like 6 or 7 tries for the search to come up and STAY up as I type something…it'll just go away and take me back home. Do I need to just reset my Kindle? If this has happened to anyone else and they resolved the issue, I'd like to try to avoid doing a master reset and have to load all my books back on. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you tried restarting the PW? We find it often clears strange behaviour like this. From the Home screen , press Menu -->Settings -->Menu -->Restart. (NOT Reset!).

You can also try a hard restart, where you hold the on/off button down for about 40 seconds to force a restart.

Either of these options may clear the strange goings on but, if not, it could be a problem with the touch screen which would probably mean a call to Kindle customer service. See HERE for the numbers to call.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, make sure you're not inadvertently touching the screen with the hand holding the device while swiping it with the other hand--doing so will cause the exact font resize box you're describing to appear.  (You can invoke this intentionally by doing the "spread" or "reverse pinch" motion on your screen.)

Inadvertently touching the screen, usually with my thumb on the hand that's holding the device, could also cause some of the other problems you're having.

If that's not the cause, and a restart doesn't help, it does sound like you need to contact Kindle CS, as Linda suggests.

Betsy


----------

